# Help !!!!



## mrschiipsahoye (Mar 30, 2009)

I recently got 3 catfish (I think their catfish) as well as 6 goldfish and a pleco (5 of goldfish which I gave to the lps because I found out that was way to many for a 10g).My camera is broke but I happen to look on a on a package of sinking wafers and it has a fish that is exactly like mine. I looked it up on the net and found a picture.

update:im sorry i didnt even mention the problem i need to figure out what kinda of catfish it is

This is the package????

Thanks


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

So what did you need help with? Are you trying to figure out what type of cory you have? Here is a list of pictures and names if that's what you need:
http://images.google.com/images?hl=...&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&resnum=1&ct=title

Actually, this list may be more helpful:

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/common_names.php?letter=c


----------



## mrschiipsahoye (Mar 30, 2009)

crazyfishlady said:


> So what did you need help with? Are you trying to figure out what type of cory you have? Here is a list of pictures and names if that's what you need:
> http://images.google.com/images?hl=...&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&resnum=1&ct=title
> 
> Actually, this list may be more helpful:
> ...


yes lol what kinda fish they are .thanks:razz: i dont know what babble i was posting


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

i have the exact same cories.. there where labled juli cories when i got them.. i got them from a reliable source (my LFS who breeds fish and knows like everything) but i also had someone on a diffrent website tell me that juli cories are so rare that i couldent possably have bought them for $2 a peice.. but i ignore that and call them julis


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

tooo many lines with the words CORY!!!!!!


----------



## mrschiipsahoye (Mar 30, 2009)

alliecat420 said:


> i have the exact same cories.. there where labled juli cories when i got them.. i got them from a reliable source (my LFS who breeds fish and knows like everything) but i also had someone on a diffrent website tell me that juli cories are so rare that i couldent possably have bought them for $2 a peice.. but i ignore that and call them julis




yeah thats what i figured as well.:fish:


----------

